# Canning a Brisket?



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all, and Happy New Year coming up shortly! I have 2 big briskets and only need one for tonight. Should I cook it before canning or just can raw? The only reason I'd cook before canning is to get the flavor in, but who says I can't can with apple juice (what it calls for) in the jar as the liquid? I appreciate any and all thoughts!


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i can it raw no liquid it will make its own. after canning it will be cooked. when you open a jar to use you can season or flavor as desired


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

seems like it would taste like a roast if raw packed if you want it to taste like a true brisket that has been smoked and slow cooked you need to first smoke it then pack into jars and process imo


----------

